# Compressor Says Failed 3x: Error : This Is Null! Please Help!



## Skatesurferdude (Sep 16, 2005)

Hello. I have come to a dilemma on my Mac using compressor. I shoot on a digital camera that captures in avi. I convert his footage to dv before I can get the footage into final cut I have to convert it to DV. I do this by making a droplet that converts the files to ntsc DV. This has worked very well for me in the past. But now every time I do it ( even with different amounts of files) it fails and gives me the message 3x: Error : this is null! for every avi file and I cant get and converting done. 

thank you for your help. 

kyle.


----------

